# Sub Contractor Wanted with Plows. Nassau County, Hicksville , Long Island



## Lakeview Landscaping (Mar 1, 2007)

I need someone with a plow in and around Hicksville, NY. Will pay $80-$100 depending on experience. xysport


----------



## KelleyZP (Oct 22, 2007)

Central nj here. Will travel. 2 years of exp. 03 F250 w/ 7.5 western. 7329270950


----------

